# Some of my projects



## Darrel Salmon (Sep 8, 2014)

Mismatched parts, missing parts, and broken parts,  but got good deals on all 3 of them.  Will be good bonding time for my son and I. I have been tinkering with them here and there. As well as trying to track down parts, and researching serial numbers, makes, and models.   The tank bike best I can tell from research is a mid 60's Huffy.  The girls bike I believe to be a mid 60's Roadmaster, and the tandem being a 70's era Schwinn.  If I have mistaken their identities please correct me.  I am new to vintage bike collecting.   The tandem was the first one that I acquired from a neighbor of a property my family owns.  The other 2 were weekend purchases from the White River Antique Associations Tractor show in the town of Elnora, In that we attend every year.   Im looking forward to learning more, getting them in good working condition, as well as adding more to my collection in the future.  Also have a Kmart All-pro 3 speed, that I haven't researched much about yet, but Im inclined to believe it to probably be only from the 70's...  I do have a lead on a Pre-war bike from a family friend.  Hoping that deal comes to fruition.


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Nice!*

Nice Job Making them Riders!

They Just Need a Good Cleaning to Make them shine!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2014)

Have fun, and Welcome to the CABE!!!!!


----------



## Darrel Salmon (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank ya both.  They will be good transportation and displays at the antique shows we go to annually.


----------

